# Road Rage



## Scruffy (May 1, 2015)

So, now that it's 70mph on 95/295 in Maine, what's the safety range? 84? When it was 65, anything under 80 was ignored, since they really only want to the 3 pointers. Is there a new reality?


----------



## prsboogie (May 2, 2015)

I find that places tighten their "look the other way" range once they increase the top end. It is probably still 80 with an increase in the bucks per mile over posted!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2015)

IMO 95 in Maine has some of the most aggressive traffic enforcement anywhere, especially south of Portland. I always see spotters on bridges and then a small brigade of cop cars to follow.

I used to keep it at 72.  Now I keep it at 78/79.  Don't really feel the need to drive faster than that.  

North of Bangor it's fairly common to see people going 90 in the 75 mph zone.


----------



## gmcunni (May 2, 2015)

in general it seems to me that the blatant disregard for speed limits is at an all time high.

75 is the new 55


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2015)

Go go go society


----------



## wa-loaf (May 2, 2015)

What does this have to do with road rage? I keep it around 80 and use Waze to help out with speed traps. Haven't been north of Bangor since the limit up there was raised, but people drove 85 when it was 65 ...


----------



## machski (May 2, 2015)

You can add 93 North of Concord/Penacook to the 70 discussion as well.


----------



## Edd (May 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> IMO 95 in Maine has some of the most aggressive traffic enforcement anywhere, especially south of Portland. I always see spotters on bridges and then a small brigade of cop cars to follow.



Funny, I never notice that. I have noticed disturbingly hard to spot "undercover" type police vehicles that have pulled people over.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2015)

See it most often on weekends, usually around the Wells to Kennebunk area.


----------



## moresnow (May 2, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> in general it seems to me that the blatant disregard for speed limits is at an all time high.
> 
> 75 is the new 55



I think this is in part because cars have come a long way. They are safer in crashes, have more power, are quieter,  and ride smoother than cars from a few years back. Makes it much easier to go 75 or 80. Hell, even my Honda Fit cruises at that speed on the highway without having to stomp on the gas.


----------



## Jully (May 2, 2015)

Not safer at those speeds though. Easier to go that speed, definitely.


----------



## Talisman (May 3, 2015)

Jully said:


> Not safer at those speeds though. Easier to go that speed, definitely.



It has been awhile since I have read the crash data statistics, but the probability of a fatal crash goes up dramatically above 70 MPH.  When I see traffic moving at 80-85 MPH or above, I wonder about the speed rating of the tires and the condition of the brakes on those cars.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 3, 2015)

What i find amusing is that everyone is rushing to nowhere to do nothing and in doing so are willing to not only put themselves BUT everyone else on the road at risk ! 

Life is not a dress rehearsal ,  Smell the Roses , saving 15 minutes on a trip is really NOT worth it .


----------



## prsboogie (May 3, 2015)

Let's talk about how more distracted people are with these new fangled communication devices we got


----------



## moresnow (May 3, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Let's talk about how more distracted people are with these new fangled communication devices we got



Yeah, and why are they in the left lane while doing it?


----------



## Scruffy (May 3, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> What does this have to do with road rage? ..



Nothing. I just wanted to use a provocative title to get a conversation started.


----------



## Scruffy (May 3, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Let's talk about how more distracted people are with these new fangled communication devices we got 



 And old fangled too, saw a lady on 295 just north of Portland about 6:isPM the other night chowing down on something in a bowl with a spoon while driving. Either soup or cereal. She was hunched over the steering wheel holding the bowl and steering with one hand, and spooning with the other.


----------



## Scruffy (May 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> IMO 95 in Maine has some of the most aggressive traffic enforcement anywhere, especially south of Portland. I always see spotters on bridges and then a small brigade of cop cars to follow.
> 
> I used to keep it at 72.  Now I keep it at 78/79.  Don't really feel the need to drive faster than that.
> 
> North of Bangor it's fairly common to see people going 90 in the 75 mph zone.



Yup, seen them plenty out there south of Portland in force. It's easy pickings for them, so many peeps doing 20mph over the posted limit.


----------



## Scruffy (May 3, 2015)

moresnow said:


> I think this is in part because cars have come a long way. They are safer in crashes, have more power, are quieter,  and ride smoother than cars from a few years back. Makes it much easier to go 75 or 80. Hell, even my Honda Fit cruises at that speed on the highway without having to stomp on the gas.



This is certainly part of it.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 4, 2015)

You New Englanders need to learn how to slow down, you scare us Joey's.


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2015)

http://wtnh.com/2015/05/04/police-all-over-new-england-crack-down-on-speeding/


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 4, 2015)

Road rage is 95% started from all the a-holes not getting out of the passing lane.Pass and then move the hell over.Its not all about you.Yes there are other cars on the road besides you.


----------



## Scruffy (May 4, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Road rage is 95% started from all the a-holes not getting out of the passing lane.Pass and then move the hell over.Its not all about you.Yes there are other cars on the road besides you.



 I call them Left Lane Turtles, and I agree they shouldn't hang out in the passing lane; however, people need to keep a check on their road rage, no matter what some jerk is doing in front of you ( within reason of course, I guess if he's got a gun and pointing it at you then all bets are off), but RR is a very dangerous road to go down, for both the victim and perpetrator.  And, I'm not calling you out personally as an offender, just responding to what you said.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2015)

I call them left lane loungers.  I find Maine and Pennsylvania to have the highest offender rate.  It's so bad in both places I'm thinking they are taught that this is okay in driver's ed.


----------



## Domeskier (May 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I call them left lane loungers.  I find Maine and Pennsylvania to have the highest offender rate.  It's so bad in both places I'm thinking they are taught that this is okay in driver's ed.



New Yorkers are pretty bad about this, too.  Apparently there is no law here against passing on the right so they just hang out in the left lane and force others to go around them.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 4, 2015)

I once had the pleasure of seeing someone get pulled over for staying in the left hand lane of rt 101 in NH for miles and miles even though he wasn't passing anyone.  Everyone had to pass them on the right.  

Don't be a douche.  Get out of the left lane if you aren't passing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (May 4, 2015)

Pet peeve: tailgaters. I'm always going a bit above the speed limit. No one should tailgate me ever, but it somehow happens.


----------



## snoseek (May 4, 2015)

All of this stuff.

The overall fuckery that takes place on Northeast roadways is completely unacceptable. It takes me a solid month to grow numb to it. Every year after driving across Its unnerving as you enter eastern NY or Pennsylvania. 

Parts of Florida may take the cake though.


----------



## chuckstah (May 4, 2015)

I call the passing lane cloggers "clusterfuc*ers". It is illegal in many states to travel in left lane.  Have some courtesy!


----------



## Scruffy (May 4, 2015)

Edd said:


> Pet peeve: tailgaters. I'm always going a bit above the speed limit. No one should tailgate me ever, but it somehow happens.



Pet peeve of mine too. I'll be doing 85 in a 65, and yet someone will run up on my ass. What I find baffling, is if I'm in the left lane passing someone, and then pull over into the right lane to let them go by, they'll slow down sometimes and wind up on someone else's ass. It's almost like they're afraid to be out front.


----------



## prsboogie (May 4, 2015)

Edd said:


> Pet peeve: tailgaters. I'm always going a bit above the speed limit. No one should tailgate me ever, but it somehow happens.



Handful of bb's out the window usually takes care of that problem, but then again I'm a special kind of d-bag when it comes to shit like that.


----------



## Scruffy (May 4, 2015)

Here's another scenario that makes no sense to me. 2 or 3 lane highway, I'm in the right hand lane or middle lane, doing 70-85mph. Light traffic on the road. There is absolutely no traffic in the passing lane, all clear. Someone will come up one my ass within a car length of me before pulling into the passing lane to pass. Can't they see they are gaining speed on me and are going to over take me? Why wait until they are dangerously close before passing? I just can't  figure that one out.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 4, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Here's another scenario that makes no sense to me. 2 or 3 lane highway, I'm in the right hand lane or middle lane, doing 70-85mph. Light traffic on the road. There is absolutely no traffic in the passing lane, all clear. Someone will come up one my ass within a car length of me before pulling into the passing lane to pass. Can't they see they are gaining speed on me and are going to over take me? Why wait until they are dangerously close before passing? I just can't  figure that one out.



Happens to me all the time ! Im on the road at 4am for work. Truckers are the worst. So many douches on the road. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Scruffy (May 4, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Handful of bb's out the window usually takes care of that problem, but then again I'm a special kind of d-bag when it comes to shit like that.



 Oh, I've been so tempted to chuck something, but that'll probably end in a road rage situation. Hitting the windshield washers sometimes works.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 4, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Road rage is 95% started from all the a-holes not getting out of the passing lane.Pass and then move the hell over.Its not all about you.Yes there are other cars on the road besides you.



That drives me absolutely insane.  If you are not passing, move over to the right.  If someone is going faster than you are, no matter how fast you are going, move over to the right.  It isn't your (the other driver) decision to make how fast someone else should be traveling in the left lane.



Edd said:


> Pet peeve: tailgaters. I'm always going a bit above the speed limit. No one should tailgate me ever, but it somehow happens.



Generally I hate it too.  But, if someone is cruising in the left lane and not moving over, then its fair game.



Scruffy said:


> Here's another scenario that makes no sense to me. 2 or 3 lane highway, I'm in the right hand lane or middle lane, doing 70-85mph. Light traffic on the road. There is absolutely no traffic in the passing lane, all clear. Someone will come up one my ass within a car length of me before pulling into the passing lane to pass. Can't they see they are gaining speed on me and are going to over take me? Why wait until they are dangerously close before passing? I just can't  figure that one out.



That makes no sense to me as well, but I don't see it too often.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Handful of bb's out the window usually takes care of that problem, but then again I'm a special kind of d-bag when it comes to shit like that.



As in BB gun BBs?  I've not heard of this.  What happens? Messed up paint ?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 4, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> New Yorkers are pretty bad about this, too.  Apparently there is no law here against passing on the right


None that I've heard of.


----------



## moresnow (May 4, 2015)

While we're all bitching, why can't people get to speed in the acceleration lane when merging onto an interstate? I know there are times when the entrance ramps are poorly designed with a tight turn before the highway, or are uphill, etc. But when the ramp is plenty long, with good sight lines, and down hill there is no reason you should be doing 40 at the end of it while trying to merge into traffic.


----------



## prsboogie (May 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> As in BB gun BBs?  I've not heard of this.  What happens? Messed up paint ?



Yes and remote chance for a headlight lens. Only for those special a-holes


----------



## benski (May 4, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> None that I've heard of.



It says in the NYS drivers manual that you are recommended to pass on the left but you can also pass on the right.


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2015)

benski said:


> It says in the NYS drivers manual that you are recommended to pass on the left but you can also pass on the right.


IIRC, it says you can pass on the right ONLY on a 3 lane roadway.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Road rage is 95% started from all the a-holes not getting out of the passing lane.Pass and then move the hell over.Its not all about you.Yes there are other cars on the road besides you.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 29, 2016)

Holy crap yes.This is exactly how I feel.How many Massholes can you ticket though?Way back there used to be "slower traffic keep right" signs on NH highways.Bring them back.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 29, 2016)

People staying/driving in the left lane drives me insane.  They think just because they are going over the speed limit doing 70 or 75 that they are going fast enough.  A decent percentage of traffic caused on the highway is due to this issue.  If someone is behind you going faster, move over.  Period.

That is, unless its not safe of course.  Then you should move over as soon as it is safe to do so.


----------



## jimk (Aug 29, 2016)

I used to drive a 15 passenger van quite a bit as member of a van pool in 80s and 90s.  I had a 140 mile roundtrip daily commute up I95 in Virginia to DC.  That's a horribly busy stretch of road that brings out the worst in humanity.  Saw a lot of road rage including guys going 85mph in the left shoulder to pass people going 75 in the left lane, but the worst was the time I was exiting I95 around 5PM near Fredericksburg, VA and two men in separate cars stopped and blocked the exit ramp to get out of their cars and start a fist fight on the roadway right in front of me and my van full of people.  I was the nearest vehicle to the fight and I yelled out the window, "hey guys, break it up!"  They were in typical office attire, but nonetheless wound up throwing punches while rolling on the asphalt.  After a two minute tussle they each got back in their cars and we all drove away.  Crazy, but also very sad.  I was glad the fight came to a quick "no decision" conclusion and no one pulled a gun.


----------



## buellski (Aug 29, 2016)

I only drive in the left lane to pass. What pisses me off just as much as people staying/driving in the left lane are the assholes who think that driving 90 means the left lane belongs to them and only them when they need to pass. These are the people that pull up on your rear bumper, while you're safely passing a slower vehicle in the right lane, and then try to pass you on the right as soon as you clear the slower vehicle.


----------



## River19 (Aug 29, 2016)

There also has to be some reason-ability to the whole "if someone wants to go faster move over" standpoint.

If the right lane is doing 65-70 in a 70mph zone and I'm "passing" that line of folks at 75mph but the guy behind me wants to go 85mph......perhaps he should be able to contain himself for 20seconds until I complete my pass of the slower traffic and find a space where I can do my desired speed.  Now if that takes and overly long time then shame on me for misjudging the pass.

And I'll just throw this out there........Snowmobilers with single axle trailers with tires rated to 65mph doing 80+ MPH changing lanes like they are channeling their inner Jeff Gordon........  Discuss.....


----------



## River19 (Aug 29, 2016)

buellski said:


> I only drive in the left lane to pass. What pisses me off just as much as people staying/driving in the left lane are the assholes who think that driving 90 means the left lane belongs to them and only them when they need to pass. These are the people that pull up on your rear bumper, while you're safely passing a slower vehicle in the right lane, and then try to pass you on the right as soon as you clear the slower vehicle.



My exact point........those sphincters can wait until I make a safe pass within reasonable speeds (ie. within ~10mph of the speed limit)


----------



## cdskier (Aug 29, 2016)

buellski said:


> What pisses me off just as much as people staying/driving in the left lane are the assholes who think that driving 90 means the left lane belongs to them and only them when they need to pass. These are the people that pull up on your rear bumper, while you're safely passing a slower vehicle in the right lane, and then try to pass you on the right as soon as you clear the slower vehicle.



Completely agree. I'm not going to cut the guy in the next lane off just because the guy behind me is impatient. I was taught to change lanes once there is a safe distance between you and the vehicle you just passed. Once I'm safely ahead of the person I passed, I'll move over.



River19 said:


> There also has to be some reason-ability to the whole "if someone wants to go faster move over" standpoint.
> 
> If the right lane is doing 65-70 in a 70mph zone and I'm "passing" that line of folks at 75mph but the guy behind me wants to go 85mph......perhaps he should be able to contain himself for 20seconds until I complete my pass of the slower traffic and find a space where I can do my desired speed.  Now if that takes and overly long time then shame on me for misjudging the pass.



Completely agree with this as well. If I'm passing people, I shouldn't have to go faster just because the person behind me wants to go faster. Calm down and once I'm done passing I will move over. It isn't like I'm going slow either as I'm probably at least going 5-10 over the speed limit anyway when I'm in the left lane passing others. If that isn't fast enough for people, too bad. Now if I wasn't passing people and the lanes to my right were empty, then I agree that I shouldn't be sitting in the left lane.


----------



## doublediamond (Aug 29, 2016)

I had this happen to me the other day.  Here's an ethics quandary... what do you guys suggest?

* I was going ~75 in the right lane of a 2 lane 65-mph highway
* Pickup truck in front of me was going about ~65 and towing a mini camper
* Car coming up quickly at about ~85 is left lane-hogger, the type describe above that'd pass you on the right while cutting off the person you just passed.
* Based on speeds and locations, all 3 of us will be at the same spot at the same time.

Do I:
* Pass the slower car, forcing the fast guy to slow down, or
* Brake down to the speed limit to let the fast guy through and then accelerate and pass the slower car?

Either way forces one of us to brake. (I did the latter for reference).


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 29, 2016)

As a sometimes truck driver the issue that gets the rage going is the car going speed limit or under in the middle (or 2nd from right) lane on 3 lane highways.  so picture this, I am making good time at 70 in a 65 in my truck and i come up upon the smuck driving 60 in the middle lane, can i pass on the left, it is empty, nope trucks are prohibited from left lane, the right lane is full travelling along at what you would expect 63-65, arrgh.  It gets worse on the jersey pike (and some others) where there are 6 lanes of cars only, 2 lanes for trucks and the #@!%$ going 50 in one of the 2 truck lanes


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 29, 2016)

If someone is cruising at 85mph in the left lane and there is a car going 65mph ahead of you (going 75mph), which causes you to decide if you will brake or cut off the faster vehicle in the left lane to avoid braking yourself..

You need to be the one braking. It's never kosher to cut someone off causing them to brake. It's also not safe; while you are evaluating the situation in advance, your move may well be a surprise to them. This especially applies on roads that could have snow/ice/winter conditions. Take responsibility for your own position and be more alert of circumstances.

If you want to avoid braking you need to accelerate to match the speed of the approaching vehicle to make the pass. This is what I usually do assuming there's time/space.

You did the right thing.


----------



## doublediamond (Aug 29, 2016)

I think trucks can be a source of road rage with their crappy attempts to pass.  Whether it be a 2 or 3 lane highway, when a truck going 65.5 is passing a truck going 65, the passing truck causes a massive unneeded jam.


----------



## doublediamond (Aug 29, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> It's never kosher to cut someone off causing them to brake.



I should have said I could see him coming for a bit and it wouldn't have been a cutoff... If I passed initially when I would have gotten over to pass with no other traffic, he/she should have time and distance to slowdown without touching the brakes.  I should also point out no one within 20 miles was going above 75.  But as I processed the situation, by the time I chose I was forced to brake.


----------



## doublediamond (Aug 29, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> It's never kosher to cut someone off causing them to brake.



I should have said I could see him coming for a bit and it wouldn't have been a cutoff... If I passed initially when I would have gotten over to pass with no other traffic, he/she should have time and distance to slowdown without touching the brakes.  I should also point out no one within 20 miles was going above 75.  But as I processed the situation, by the time I chose I was forced to brake.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 29, 2016)

doublediamond said:


> I should have said I could see him coming for a bit and it wouldn't have been a cutoff... If I passed initially when I would have gotten over to pass with no other traffic, he/she should have time and distance to slowdown without touching the brakes.  I should also point out no one within 20 miles was going above 75.  But as I processed the situation, by the time I chose I was forced to brake.



I would accelerate to approx 85 to quickly pass the car, so nobody has to brake. If you're worried about getting a ticket just wait for the guy to go by.

If somebody is going an absurd speed like 90+ and they are coming up on me from a 1/4 mile behind, I tend to ignore them and go about my passing business normally (usually I pass around 80-85 anyway). I tend to be of the opinion on the road that 85 is a reasonable maximum speed and above 90 you shouldn't do around other cars.

Edit: I also think cruise control is dangerous and lazy for the most part, never use it, and people should have their cruise controls disengaged when there is traffic around so they aren't forced to stomp their brakes to avoid accidents.


----------



## Jully (Aug 29, 2016)

doublediamond said:


> I think trucks can be a source of road rage with their crappy attempts to pass.  Whether it be a 2 or 3 lane highway, when a truck going 65.5 is passing a truck going 65, the passing truck causes a massive unneeded jam.



I've been trapped on a 2 lane highway with two trucks going 60 and 60.1 MPH for > 15 minutes in a 65 zone. I swear the drivers were having a conversation through their respective windows.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 29, 2016)

Asshole come at all sorts of speeds - slow ones and fast ones and ones in the middle...


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 29, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Completely agree with this as well. If I'm passing people, I shouldn't have to go faster just because the person behind me wants to go faster. Calm down and once I'm done passing I will move over. It isn't like I'm going slow either as I'm probably at least going 5-10 over the speed limit anyway when I'm in the left lane passing others. If that isn't fast enough for people, too bad. Now if I wasn't passing people and the lanes to my right were empty, then I agree that I shouldn't be sitting in the left lane.



I got a speeding ticket on the mass-pike because I was passing a long line of traffic ( I was in left lane passing traffic in the right lane - two lanes in this spot ), the right line was doing about 70-75 ( speed limit is mostly 65 on mass pike ) I was doing 80 in passing lane. Some douchenozzle in a steroid induced, jacked to the hilt, pickup was just about pushing me with his front bumper- at 80 he was a foot from my rear bumber!!- I had another 4-5 cars I needed to pass before there was a large enough opening for me to move over into the right lane. This fine gentleman was getting all agitated behind me to the point I thought he'd really ram my car. So I hit the gas to get around those last few cars so I could move over. Wouldn't you know it, a state trooper was right there with a radar/laser gun, and zap, he got the both of us. The trooper knew that that bastard behind me was about to run me over, but he gave me a ticket anyway. The guy behind me got two tickets. 

My question is this: is it really that hard to use your brain and apply speed, space, and time perception to the situation and realize that the car in front *is* actually passing the other cars on the road, and at a pretty good pace, so just relax and wait a moment.


----------



## cdskier (Aug 29, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> My question is this: is it really that hard to use your brain and apply speed, space, and time perception to the situation and realize that the car in front *is* actually passing the other cars on the road, and at a pretty good pace, so just relax and wait a moment.



It shouldn't be...but then again it also shouldn't be hard for a tractor trailer to realize going up a hill in rush hour traffic is the wrong time to move from the right lane to the middle lane while only putting his blinker on after he initiates the lane change (which he didn't even have full clearance to make as I had to hit my brakes and back off so he could finish cutting me off). He then proceeded to go about 35 the rest of the way up the hill in the middle lane (in a 55 zone).

Sorry...I think I digressed a bit there about something that happened on the way home from work today. 8) And I'm not someone that's a jackass around trucks. I give them plenty of room and often will slow down a bit to let them in front of me if they give fair warning with a blinker ahead of time that they want to change lanes.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 29, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> I got a speeding ticket on the mass-pike because I was passing a long line of traffic ( I was in left lane passing traffic in the right lane - two lanes in this spot ), the right line was doing about 70-75 ( speed limit is mostly 65 on mass pike ) I was doing 80 in passing lane. Some douchenozzle in a steroid induced, jacked to the hilt, pickup was just about pushing me with his front bumper- at 80 he was a foot from my rear bumber!!- I had another 4-5 cars I needed to pass before there was a large enough opening for me to move over into the right lane. This fine gentleman was getting all agitated behind me to the point I thought he'd really ram my car. So I hit the gas to get around those last few cars so I could move over. Wouldn't you know it, a state trooper was right there with a radar/laser gun, and zap, he got the both of us. The trooper knew that that bastard behind me was about to run me over, but he gave me a ticket anyway. The guy behind me got two tickets.
> 
> My question is this: is it really that hard to use your brain and apply speed, space, and time perception to the situation and realize that the car in front *is* actually passing the other cars on the road, and at a pretty good pace, so just relax and wait a moment.



Had this happen a few times but no ticket.Their was a fatal accident not far from me on the turnpike, guy in a pickup pit manuvered someone. My vindictive side of my brain came up with the idea of a windshield washer pump and a reservoir filled with maple syrup or other sticky substance to atomize out of a nozzle out my rear bumper when said douche bag shows up on my bumper  hit a switch and mist their windshield. Not enough to blind him but get them off my ass.


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2016)

doublediamond said:


> I should have said I could see him coming for a bit and it wouldn't have been a cutoff... If I passed initially when I would have gotten over to pass with no other traffic, he/she should have time and distance to slowdown without touching the brakes.  I should also point out no one within 20 miles was going above 75.  But as I processed the situation, by the time I chose I was forced to brake.



I say gun it and pass!


----------

